# Anti-Spasmodics



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

Has anybody had luck with anti-spasmodics here? I'm thinking of using them when the spasms get really bad. Hypnotherapy has improved my condition but I think I need some additional help when my stomach starts spasming. Usually I'm okay now but sometimes my stomach will go into spasm and just start going insane and it's in these times that I need additional help. Eric, do you have any experience with anti-spasmodics? I think the combination of hypnotherapy and something else like this could really help me to master IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I find Levsin works pretty well for me.Levbid is a time-released formulation andLevsin SL or NuLev are sublinqual so they can be easily taken and work pretty quickly.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Anti-spasmodics (Colofac etc) never did anything for me, but since doing the hypnotherapy, the spasms are milder, and the past few days I have found that Colofac does help a little. Not a lot, but a little.susan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, sorry I thought I responded to this, but it must have been on the discussion forum. I have had experience with almost all the anti-spasmatics.I think if I were to take one again it would be levsin only when needed.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

K or eric, what is the active ingredient in Levsin? Is it OTC or script only?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Susan...I just happened to see your question..Levsin is the trade name for hyoscyamine sulfate. Other trade names for this antispasmotic/anticholinergic are Anaspaz, Cystispaz, Levsinex and Neoquess. All of these are scripts only. (Not OTC) At least in the US.I have been on every anti-spasmotic and anticholinergic that there is. Levsin Sub-lingual is minimally effective, or does nothing at all. None of the others did anything at all. Using the hypnotherapy seems to be more effective than any of these meds. At least that is the case for me!!


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Levsin really works for me. Levbid also. I use as needed. Also take caltrate daily and am doing the tapes. The combination has really helped me get a handle on my IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Librax worked somewhat well for me. However I think the hypno is working better. BQ


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

Bentyl doesn't really seem to do much for me in terms of improving the pain. I find peppermint oil much more effective and it doesn't have any side effects whereas Bentyl makes me feel like a zombie. Also listening to my favourite hypno tape is good for wiping out pain when I experience a bad episode. Side number 2 is my favourite and I always feel refreshed and energetic after listening to it. I don't know why but the other tapes don't seem to be quite as relaxing whereas side 2 seems to give me the biggest boost.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thank you for the very helpful info marilyn.Glad I'm not the only one who has found them either ineffective or virtually ineffective.


----------

